# Unblocking a blocked site using sudo command



## cvsdteacher (Mar 13, 2010)

A while back I used instructions from this site to block a website. I used the sudo pico... commands. I now want to reverse the action. What commands do I type in to do that?
Thanks
I can see the blocked site, but have no clue how to delete it. Hitting delete doesn't work and there are no commands visible to delete. Please help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It is done just like adding a line. Do the pico thing again, up to where it says to start typing in a line, only thing time, instead of typing in the address, just start hitting the delete key until the address you want is removed, then be sure to save just as the instructions tell you to.

pico is just a text editor, but because it is a command line editor, you do have to tell it to enter and exit editing text mode. Once in edit text mode, you can use the arrows, and enter key, and delete/backspace key just like any other text editor. When you are done editing text, you have to leave edit text mode going back to command mode, where you then tell it to save changes and exit.


----------

